# Hoglet builders may find this interesting



## Jasonb (Apr 8, 2012)

Not just for the hoglet builders but those that don't visit Madmodder may have missed the thread about an old motorcycle engine and a link that John Stevenson posted to a replica being built.

One of these frames would be the ideal place to hang a Hoglet and the machine work, pattern making and fixtures in the reconstruction of the bike is worth half an hour of anyones time just looking at the pictures.

http://flashbackfab.com/pages/excel00.html

Jason


----------



## Blue_Rock (Apr 8, 2012)

What a superb Excelsior build... and it sounds fantastic too!


----------



## gbritnell (Apr 8, 2012)

What can be said? An unbelievable project. I spent the time going through most of the website. I can't even begin to think of the cost of something like this.
gbritnell


----------



## RManley (Apr 9, 2012)

Now this is my kind of project! The quality of every component looks second to none and looks even better fully assembled, I could look over this thing for a week. Im almost envious of this mans work (thou shall not covet another mans project, HMEM, chapter 1 verse1). Makes me want to get my workshop up and running again quicker than my budget will allow. 

 :bow: would love to see it in the flesh/metal.

Rob.


----------

